# Traumeel for pain/inflammation



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

www.heelusa.com Traumeel 

Has anyone heard of or tried this medication? The physical therapist recommended it for my GSD's hip flexor injury.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

It's for pain relieve in acute injuries. I know of people who've used it and saw a def. improvement. My vet gives it out too. I'm not a huge fan of homeopathic combination remedies, but I would certainly choose this over any NSAID/aspirin etc. for acute pain management/injuries.


----------

